# Ubuntu & QEmu



## nseb30 (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un powerbook g4 sur lequel je souhaiterais émuler dans un  premier temps Ubuntu grace à QEmu. Puis si cela fonctionne voir pour émuler windows (besoin professionnel).
J'ai téléchargé QEmu et une image iso d'ubuntu.
Par contre maintenant comment faire ? 
Je ne trouve rien sur le net pour démarrer un nouveau pc émulé !

Merci à vous.

nseb30


----------



## schwebb (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu trouveras sans doute ton bonheur sur le site d'ubuntu.

C'est là que j'ai trouvé comment l'installer en dual boot sur mon MacBook.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu trouveras sans doute ton bonheur sur le site d'ubuntu.
> 
> C'est là que j'ai trouvé comment l'installer en dual boot sur mon MacBook.


C'est pas la même chose l'émulation et la virtualisation !

L'émulation sera affreusement lente.


Pour le faire rien de plus simple : tu lance Qemu puis tu créer une nouvelle machine et tu lui dit que son CD c'est ton image ISO et tu lui dit de booter dessus.


----------



## nseb30 (25 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est pas la même chose l'émulation et la virtualisation !
> 
> L'émulation sera affreusement lente.



Merci, mais sinon comment faire tourner des applications linux ou windows sur un mac PPC ?

Je n'ai trouvé que QEmu qui en effet n'a pas l'air de fonctionner (trop lent ?). Au bout de 2 heures d'installation d'Ubuntu je n'avais pas encore le bureau de ce dernier !

Je suis preneur de toute solution gratuite.

Merci


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

Pour des applications Linux, il existe des distributions pour Mac PPC que soit tu installes en dual boot sur ta machine ou que tu fais tourner en virtualisation. Il faudra évidement télécharger les versions des application propres à la distribution que tu auras choisie.

Faire tourner des applications Windows, il faut un Mactel pour faire de la virtualisation ou une  configuration Mac PPC très musclée.


----------



## Thierry6 (25 Août 2008)

nseb30 a dit:


> Merci, mais sinon comment faire tourner des applications linux ou windows sur un mac PPC ?
> 
> Je n'ai trouvé que QEmu qui en effet n'a pas l'air de fonctionner (trop lent ?). Au bout de 2 heures d'installation d'Ubuntu je n'avais pas encore le bureau de ce dernier !
> 
> ...



tu peux essayer des versions de Linux adaptées à Qemu qui se trouvent en bas de cette page
http://bellard.org/qemu/download.html
mais quand j'avais essayé j'avais aussi trouvé ça atrocement lent.

si tu as absolument de besoin de windows sur ton G4, pour peu que ta version MacOs soit compatible, tu pourrais regarder à acheter un Virtual PC pour Mac en seconde main sur ebay ou autre ?


----------



## tantoillane (25 Août 2008)

Pour Linux, je te conseille très vivement une distribution pour PPC. (Tu as ubuntu, mais aussi fedora, suse, ...) Pour windows, je conseille Q avec windows 2000 (ce sera limite-limite). Pensez aussi à modifier les régglages du PC avec Q, si tu as beaucoup de RAM sur ton G4 donne en plus au PC émulé.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2008)

La bonne solution c'est d'investir dans un MacIntel ou dans un petit PC (selon budget). Un petit PC même un vieux Pentium 3 te coutera très peu cher et sera _largement_ plus performant qu'un émulateur !


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> La bonne solution c'est d'investir dans un MacIntel ou dans un petit PC (selon budget). Un petit PC même un vieux Pentium 3 te coutera très peu cher et sera _largement_ plus performant qu'un émulateur !



Oui je suis assez d'accord sur ce point là.


----------



## nseb30 (27 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Pour Linux, je te conseille très vivement une distribution pour PPC. (Tu as ubuntu, mais aussi fedora, suse, ...) Pour windows, je conseille Q avec windows 2000 (ce sera limite-limite). Pensez aussi à modifier les régglages du PC avec Q, si tu as beaucoup de RAM sur ton G4 donne en plus au PC émulé.



Je ne trouve pas de livecd linux qui fonctionne sur ppc !
Je ne souhaite pas pour le moment repartitionner mon disque pour installer un autre système.


----------



## nseb30 (27 Août 2008)

Est il possible, et comment, d'installer linux sur un dd externe ou une clé usb ? Ceci me permettrait d'installer directement linux sans avoir à partitionner mon disque.

Merci.


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Août 2008)

Desktop CD
The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 320MB of RAM to install from this CD.
There are three images available, each for a different type of computer:

Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) desktop CD
For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/


----------



## gagarts (28 Août 2008)

Yes, but :
1. In french is better 
2. All LiveCDs don't work with all Macs... (bon je continue 'un french'  ) Soit tu trouves celui qui marchera avec ta machine soit tu installe sur un HD. Le mieux étant l'interne pour gagner en vitesse car émuler Windows sous linux et le tout sur PPC... c'est pas gagné (c'est faisable, mais les perfs !)

Et... oublie l'install sur clé USB : trop lent, ces trucs là ! (sauf certaine, peut-être !)
La meilleur soluce reste l'acquisition d'un macTel (même d'occase !) ou d'un PC... mais il faut prévoir le budget !
Sous Win, 'pour besoin professionnel' c'est quel genre ? Publisher ? Il n'existe pas d'équivalents libres ou sur OSX ?


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2008)

nseb30 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un powerbook g4 sur lequel je souhaiterais émuler dans un  premier temps Ubuntu grace à QEmu.



ça commence bien 



nseb30 a dit:


> Puis si cela fonctionne voir pour émuler windows (besoin professionnel).



arf.... quelle profession ?



nseb30 a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé QEmu et une image iso d'ubuntu.
> Par contre maintenant comment faire ?
> Je ne trouve rien sur le net pour démarrer un nouveau pc émulé !



quand on joue avec les trucs de geeks, faut être geek jusqu'au bout...

bref... quelle profession ?
le logiciel que tu utilises n'a t'il pas son équivalent sur mac ?
t'as pas un vieux pc ?
etc...


----------

